# What would YOU do..?? Im mad.!!



## Coffinmaker (Dec 27, 2007)

I am SO POd I thought I might get responses from my fellow woodworkers before this turns ugly.I bought Ridgid TS 3650 table saw at the beginning of the year but due to moving from an apartment to a house I had to store the saw until all was ready to bring it home.Well I starting un-packing it last night and checking everything just to make sure it was all there.Now I start to put it together when I notice that the legs look like someone has beat them up.Theres deep ( right to the metal underneath..) scratches and chips everywhere on them.Now this is NOT what I paid for so I called Ridgid service this morning..now much to my surprise I was told theres nothing that they will do about it..!!! WHAT I said…Nothing???? ..."you see its past the 90 day warranty period…You cant even take it back to Home Depot.. " Excuse me but this not what I paid for.." Oh well she said..sorry." You might take it to a service center and they MIGHT help you.." Now I am REALLY mad at this point when my brother said.." Just sand them down and re-paint them." UH..I didnt pay for chipped and scratched parts so why would I re-paint them..>?" What would you do at this point…? Let me know….


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

I have never bought ridgid…but my understanding was that they were very good at customer service…this is disappointing…

About 6 months ago Tom Fran was looking at the Ridgid Planer and the positive comments about there return/service generated from that (to the best of my recollection)...

I say…call them again…use the POWER of LJ's…let a manager know that you are a "blogger" connected to 1,000's of woodworkers who will think twice when hearing your story--and they have the power to make this story a happy ending…

Good luck…


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

I'd sit down with a pad of paper and a pencil and make a list of all my blessings and the things for which I'm grateful. I wouldn't quit until I had listed at least two pages full (don't forget things like food, shelter, and having a table saw). Then, I'd take those two pages and wrap one around each front leg of the saw, taping securely.

Then I'd make the most beautiful things I could make with wood using that special talent you have been graced with, and I'd be sure to give some of them to people who would appreciate them. Each time I would go to my saw in the future, I will be reminded by the legs of all that I have to be grateful for.

I'd let go my anger at Ridgid, 'cause it's only ruining my day, not theirs. Then I'd use the experience to vote with my wallet, and spend my money with another vendor, and rejoice in having a choice.

If I sound preachy to you, I'm sorry, but I am so grateful for my son who died at eight years old, and for my son who will be looking at his fifth(5th) open-heart surgery, that it's almost impossible for me to get worked up about table saw legs. It's just stuff.

MAKE SOMETHING BEAUTIFUL AND SHARE IT WITH US!


----------



## rikkor (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow Earle, that is a profound message.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

I think Earl Wright said it! Thanks Earl.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Amen….


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

The old gratitude list, eh Earle? I know I've heard that somewhere before. <grin>

Coffinmaker, If it really bothers you I would suggest you try A) Speaki to the Home Depot manager and explain what happened. B) Try calling Ridgid again. I have never heard anything negative before about their customer service, so maybe your experience was just sort of a fluke.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I'd talk to them at HD.


----------



## wirgit (Mar 19, 2008)

Yeah, Charlie, I picked that list up from our old friend, Bill.


----------



## Toolz (Feb 26, 2008)

Try seeking assistance at:
http://www.ridgidforum.com/forum/index.php 
or if you have "registered" your saw go to:
http://www.ridgid.com/Tools/Power-Tool-Warranty/EN/index.htm Even if you haven't registered it yet, if you still have your receipt you should still be able to register your saw. It looks like you might have encountered a "phone person" who really doesn't know what she is talking about.
Hopefully these links will help.
Larry


----------



## 8iowa (Feb 7, 2008)

If you have the original HD receipt I believe that they will accept the return. I know that Lowes seldom rejects a return. Franky, I would never buy a major tool at one of the big boxes.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Earl , I don't care where you got ….You got it right!
Tain't worth it ….too many things to really get upset about, if you really want to


----------



## brianinpa (Mar 16, 2008)

I was going to offer that you call again becasue customer service reps are a crap shoot when you are on the phone. You never know what you are going to get. Also the HD store where you bought your saw should stand behind their sale if you explain to them the complete circumsatnces why it took more than 90 days to find the problem. As others have stated, if you do not get what you consider satisfaction, take your business elsewhere.


----------



## Dadoo (Jun 23, 2007)

Buy another one, put this one in the box and return it… for a bandsaw!


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Whenever you allow something to upset your feelings, your problems multiply. I'd send good feelings to the people you have talked to about the situation; apologize for the delay in opening the box; ask if they can still do something about it or refer the situation to someone who can. Hold your harmony and wait for good things to happen. In the mean time, take your attention off the situation so that it can be replaced with better circumstances. You will probably end up with something ten times better.


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

DADOO ! I like your attitude !


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

well, the fact is that it's past the policy deadline. Fact… (lesson to us all: check the contents ASAP and run the tool if possible)

Then, this I learned from my son-in-law, I contact the customer service people and state the situation. They say that they can't help me. I then say, I'd like to speak with someone who does have the ability to be flexible regarding policies." 
I then get to speak with someone who can make such decisions. And in the end it is their policy and then it is my turn to decide what I do next: "it is what it is… now what do I do?" (I like the sand/paint idea).

Aren't you glad you vented here? I bet you feel better already!!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't sweat the little stuff! Life's too short. Give it to God and move on. It is like a new car, the first ding is the worst but it still drives the same.

God Bless
tom


----------



## Betsy (Sep 25, 2007)

I'd start with HD also. Ask if there is anyway you can just get a new set of legs for it. Generally they can order those things.


----------



## Boardman (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Earl and Charlie….I know Bill too.


----------



## Garyswood (Mar 19, 2008)

The paint should not affect the work that comes off the saw. You may want to go for the SawStop….sounds like you're gonna end up running a finger through the blade while looking at the scatches on the saw legs. Personally, I totally understand your being PO'd..BUT…eventually its gonna happen. So you will keep calling….after a few days of that someone will send you some new table legs,(or you take it back to HD cause they will take anything back), go through all the effort….then as you are moving your new, pristine saw into place in the garage, you will end of knocking something over which will hit the legs and put a scratch in one. How do I know…cause I've done it. Then you'll be standing there saying "why did I waste all that time and frustration?". Good luck though. I would just put them on the back side where I wont see them.


----------



## Tangle (Jul 21, 2007)

My experience with Home Depot has been that if you have the receipt and tell them the story they will take it back and replace it. They will have no problem with Ridgid.


----------



## DCG (Mar 21, 2008)

You might be stuck a bit. This TS is a fantastic machine, you're going to love every bit of it…except for the scratches. It's alot of work, but you might box it back up as good as it came, haul it into the HD customer service desk and ask for a replacement. With it there in front of them, they may decide they can just ship it back to Ridgid as a return. Otherwise, I wouldn't expect HD service to help you out.

If you don't have the receipt, HD can pull it up with the credit card you used to make the purchase (or debit card). In you postition, I would tend to vent a little bit, and then get to cutting wood. Best of luck. Justin


----------



## BarryW (Sep 15, 2007)

Earle, yes. As THEY say…don't sweat the petty stuff….stuff the sweaty pet….huh?


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Earle,

It is aggravating I know but this is really only cosmetic damage. Why not see if Rigid has some touch up paint and cover the scratches. It is far better than pushing your blood pressure through the roof.

Good luck


----------



## RusticElements (Mar 14, 2008)

It's been my experience to not trust anything from Home Depot. They have a habit of taking returns and not checking condition or if all the parts are there. They just tape the box up and put it back on the shelf hoping the next sucker won't complain. I always check everything before leaving the store if possible. Otherwise, as soon as I get home. I've had stuff like this happen with Home Depot many times and had to take them back and complain about missing and damaged parts. If they hadn't driven everybody else around here out of business I'd never buy anything there any more. But there's not much choice without traveling a long distance.


----------



## mike02719 (Jan 13, 2008)

If I were them, I would not P O a coffinmaker with high blood pressure. You could cover the legs with furnace tin to make a sawdust collector, That would most likely be your next step any way. You will get over this minor dissapointment. Remember "Things that don't kill you, make you stronger"


----------



## DaveHerron (Jan 21, 2008)

I had a similar experience with a Delta 12" disc sander. I bought the sander about 6 months ago and just last week unpacked it for setup. Found the housing had been cracked in shipment. I'm using it but I don't know how long it will hold together. I'm thinking I'll call Delta and see if they will replace it.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Other than the scratches, are there any actual defects to the machine? Do the scratches in any way take away the sturdiness or true of the device? If not, then I wouldn't take it so hard. Chances are that in anyone's shop, the paint on the stand will chip and get scratched up a lot before it is all said and done.

The real question here is whether or not the damage somehow affects the usability of the machine. If not, then you'll have a tough sell to anyone who is attempting to help you.

I worked in a service center for about three years and I can tell you that the best way to get what you want is not to yell and not to let your anger be vented at someone on the phone. Honestly, they hang up and make fun of you later. They just do. Accept that as an outcome of any phone conversation if you are "riled up". If you feel the need to contact Rigid again, do so with the understanding that yelling will only make the day harder for both you and the person you are talking with. If you clearly state what you expect to the person on the other end, then you may actually be able to get it. If they not in a position to help you, then ask to speak with someone who is, but don't raise you voice.

Even mangers in a service center have an automatic response to yellers. If they get one on the phone, they listen a lot less and are less likely to understand the full situation. If you are calm and explain what you want and ask them to help you get it, you'd be surprised what can happen.

~Danny Boy


----------



## Coffinmaker (Dec 27, 2007)

I gave up with Ridgids customer sevice…..too many people telling me things I didnt want or need to hear.One person didnt really know what the other was doing or saying so I just gave up.Thanks for everyone who sent me answers..some were good,others great and some kinda baffled me.I understand about counting your blessings but after getting hit by a drunk driver at 60 MPH..( I was sitting at a red light..) I look at life a wee bit different.Left with a totaled trunk and out of work things got worse…bankruptcy…foreclosure followed.And I had such great plans for the NEW 2 1/2 garage I BUILT BY MYSELF…!!! YES..BY MYSELF..I wonder where friends disappear when you need them..? I just wanted to say thanks to everyone.


----------



## Coffinmaker (Dec 27, 2007)

Yes it is MY ATTITUDE…And so I am pretty sure I can have one if I want….Dont cast judgement on people who YOU dont know.I am getting tired of people who cast JUDGEMENT on others…so unless you have walked in my shoes DONT tell me about my attitude.AND please..NO MORE Posts about it..end of story.


----------



## motthunter (Dec 31, 2007)

return it to Home depot. If you have the gift of talk, you can get it done.


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

I like Bills attitude in all this, pray for the people you hate. It's only hurting you, by hanging on to the anger. mike


----------



## FJDIII (Dec 20, 2007)

If they still make the same model I would buy another one from HD and return the faulty one for the refund. We are all blessed in many ways and we are quite thankful for that but it doesn't mean we have to accept being cheated. You bought the tool under the understanding that it was new and should therefore be entitled to a tool that is new. This country needs to stop settling for mediocrity and start demanding that our hard earned dollars be treated with a little more respect. Some companies outsource the customer service to other countries, so I wonder if they really care about how you feel?


----------



## nitpicker (Feb 28, 2008)

Suck it up. If the unit works, is accurate, forget the cosmetics. Truth is you will make marks on the tool in its life far more critical than what you state. It's not fun to see it occur, but it's a tool for goodness sake. You screwed the pooch by waiting. Can you imagine how many complaints true or not that Rigid gets that don't affect anything to do with the tool's operation. Build a sawdust box around the legs and you won't see the scratches. 'course you'll have to drill into the legs to do it--ooops you were complaining about scratches-drilling must be out of the question. Look, use the tool. Cosmetics won't get you benny points on Antiques Road Show for a saw..


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

You have to look at Ridgid/Home depot's side of the situation as well. Do you know how many people buy tools there just to do one job and then return the tool saying that they are not satisfied with it. As far as Ridgid knows, you could have been using the saw all this time and just want to score some new legs.

If the saw works, use it. It is a great saw.


----------



## grovemadman (Jan 28, 2008)

A life run on self will and resentment can only lead to unhappiness. Charlie & Earl: I was gonna reccomend pg. 449 for our friend living on pg. 52 and then I thought about rule 62. I can hear a familiar voice telling me, "remember what it says about not giving advice right after acceptance is the key to everything".

Now for the Coffinmaker: You asked for advice from anyone who posts here, but when you don't get the answer you wan't to hear you get more angry. Several people have already given you sound advice from spiritual, consumer and emotional points of view. You are letting the issue rent space in your head - for free!
How costly is your sanity and serenity? Yes I'm another one of those friends of Bill & Bob and I have a card for you! Try this for two weeks and see if it doesn't work. 
Pray for HD & Ridgid for 2 weeks to any God you choose. 
Don't include yourself in the prayer, don't pick my God or anyone else's they won't work for you.
Do three nice things for someone else each day for 2 weeks and don't let anyone know about it or expect anything in return.
Write down ten things you did wrong to others at the end of each day for two weeks.

If this doesn't work then plan B is…
Measure your physical dimensions.
Build one of those fine coffin's you make for yourself.
Work your self up into an angry rage and destroy EVERYTHING in your life that isn't already.
Have a nervous break down followed by a coronary.
Check the coffin to see if there are any scratches on it and then lay down inside.
It should all be over by then!


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

I don't think its fair to slam him for wanting a un damaged product that he just paid for. Ya, he kinda screwed himself by waiting so long to open it but I would have the same attitude. If I paid for a brand new saw with no cosmetic damage thats what I want. No s**t, it doesn't affect the performance, thats pretty obvious. He shouldn't have to "suck it up"...unless he bought the saw with the understanding that it might be damaged then it should be in pristine condition. Coffinmaker I would do like Gary and a few others said…take it back to the HD where you bought it with the receipt, and explain the situation to the manager…I bet he would help you out.


----------



## DannyBoy (Oct 26, 2007)

Wow… That took a turn.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

David, when you buy a major tool like a table saw, its up to you "the buyer" to make sure that it is in ok condition when you get it home. Common sense alone would tell me to at least check it out before I stored the saw. You just cant wait for 6 months "or what ever" and then decide that your going to raise a stink over some chipped paint on the legs…...........that is totally wrong.

No disrespect for towards you Coffinmaker, I can understand the frustration, But like your paycheck…...........it says VOID after 180 days or what ever.

PS….......I do not see where any one slammed Coffinmaker.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

What the hell??................!!


----------

